# Was gonna go on my first club run on Sunday...



## Joffey (23 Aug 2013)

...but got put straight off by the route.

Big shame, been looking forward to it but a 60 mile ride through the North Yorks Moors is a little out of my league when I'm so slow climbing.

I would have looked a right bell end hanging off the back at every climb.

Oh well. I'll be out on my own again this weekend but have the Selby sportive to look forward to the following week.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2013)

Most clubs have different groups for different levels of fitness.
Can't you go with a slower group?


----------



## Joffey (23 Aug 2013)

Possibly. It's just daunting enough rocking up not knowing anyone and even more daunting knowing I'll be one of the slowest.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2013)

Joffey said:


> Possibly. It's just daunting enough rocking up not knowing anyone and even more daunting knowing I'll be one of the slowest.


 

I doubt you will be the only newie and doubt you will be the slowest.
But you will never know if you don't try it.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Aug 2013)

Do the club have a forum or facebook page? Can you try to test the water, so to speak? Might be worth going along and telling them at the start that you will start the ride and see how you get on, with a view to possibly dropping off if you're finding it a bit too much... You might get on better than you think and will never know unless you give it a go!


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Aug 2013)

Joffey said:


> Possibly. It's just daunting enough rocking up not knowing anyone and even more daunting knowing I'll be one of the slowest.


 

Have you tried contacting the club and letting them know what you feel you are capable of? Someone should reply to let you know if they have more than one ride and approx speeds etc.


----------



## Joffey (23 Aug 2013)

Was speaking to them on Facebook this week, they said a few turn around as they don't do the full route etc.

There is a Sky Ride nearby on Sunday I've just discovered so will prob do that this week and give the club a go in a few weeks time when they do a slightly less hilly route.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (23 Aug 2013)

I feel a little similarly, I'm going to try a ride with my LBS's club and see how it goes, they have different routes and the guy who invited me seemed very friendly. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Joffey (24 Aug 2013)

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 Aug 2013)

They have a few different groups usually, however not many people turned up today because of the rain so they just sent out a 'begginers' group and an 'intermediate' group as there were 3 of us who had never cycled in a group before. The LBS club itself runs the rides and most people on them are members however you don't have to join immediately.
The begginers group was led by two club members who were very supporting to the newbies, giving them tips and support. Even though I was new I'm already fairly experienced and as such was a bit fast for the group, however enjoyed the pace after a week of exercise. It was also a good way to be introduced to group riding, we did a 23 mile route mostly through the countryside with a little bit of urban riding.
Even though there was no-one else in the group near my age I can honestly say that socially and physically it was a great experience. I'll be riding with them again before moving 'up' a group.

Of course this may not be your experience but I'd say there's no harm in trying.


----------



## Joffey (24 Aug 2013)

Sounds great! I think tomorrow is gonna be a washout either way so I'll give it a go week after next I think. I'm sure they will be decent folk organising it.


----------



## oiljam (24 Aug 2013)

I'm in the Selby Sportive too. My first one so no idea what to expect. It's an early start eh. 
Which one you doing, I'm doing the 60 miler...


----------

